# projet hackintosh



## iMacounet (1 Août 2010)

Bonjour 

J'ai Mac os x 10.6 modifié pour pc avec chameleon. L'install se passe bien. Mais c'est au redémarrage, que ça coince, la petite roue n'apparait pas! et quand je le mets dans un pc portable (acer aspire 7730) il fonctionne!

config de mon pc de bureau

Gigabyte EP-31 DSL3
1x 2gb de ram pc2 6400 g.skill
carte graphique nividia gainward 8200 gs
hdd seagate 500gb sata
lecteur graveur pioneer sata

C'est ma carte mère qui est incompatible, ou je m'y prends pas bien 

oldmac, si tu passe par là.


----------



## S.Ballmer (1 Août 2010)

iMacounet a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai Mac os x 10.6 modifié pour pc avec chameleon. L'install se passe bien. Mais c'est au redémarrage, que ça coince, la petite roue n'apparait pas! et quand je le mets dans un pc portable (acer aspire 7730) il fonctionne!
> 
> ...



T'as mit quelle Kernel ?
Et les meilleurs dans de domaine c'est maconpc (via google) 

*C'est une honte pour mac génération d'avoir cette section .*


----------



## Fìx (1 Août 2010)

S.Ballmer a dit:


> *C'est une honte pour mac génération d'avoir cette section .*



Ptêt pas une honte (quoique)........ mais une belle connerie, ça, j'acquiesce!


----------



## S.Ballmer (1 Août 2010)

A quand une section Porno ?


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Août 2010)

C'est Ballmer qui vient nous faire la leçon? ^^

Mais faire un Hackintosh est encore un défi, il n'y a pas de solution clefs en mains, alors qu'installer Linux est devenu simple avec des distributions "User friendly" tel Ubuntu (enfin, user friendly comparé a d'autres ^^), donc essayer de faire fonctionner un Hackintosh peut être quelque chose de sympa a faire.


----------



## Anthony (1 Août 2010)

Et puis ce n'est pas une section uniquement pour les Hackintosh. On a tendance à oublier que les Mac aussi peuvent être ouverts, modifiés, tweakés. Qu'on peut avoir envie de faire fonctionner tel ou tel truc avec un Mac alors que ce n'était pas prévu au départ.


----------



## DarkMoineau (1 Août 2010)

En plus!

Pensez a celui qui pilote sa maison depuis son Mini, a ceux qui mettent un Mini dans leur Porsche, etc.... 

(enfin là j'avoue je préférerais avoir la Porsche que le Mini ^^)


----------



## Anthony (1 Août 2010)

Mais on dérive ;-) J'ai déjà entendu parler de problèmes avec cette carte-mère, j'essaye de te retrouver des trucs sur le sujet.


----------



## iMacounet (1 Août 2010)

Anthony Nelzin a dit:


> Mais on dérive ;-) J'ai déjà entendu parler de problèmes avec cette carte-mère, j'essaye de te retrouver des trucs sur le sujet.


Merci. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h11 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h10 ----------




S.Ballmer a dit:


> T'as mit quelle Kernel ?
> Et les meilleurs dans de domaine c'est maconpc (via google)
> 
> *C'est une honte pour mac génération d'avoir cette section .*


Alors, tu me réponds, après tu critique. Faudrais m'expliquer. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h12 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h11 ----------




Anthony Nelzin a dit:


> Et puis ce n'est pas une section uniquement pour les Hackintosh. On a tendance à oublier que les Mac aussi peuvent être ouverts, modifiés, tweakés. Qu'on peut avoir envie de faire fonctionner tel ou tel truc avec un Mac alors que ce n'était pas prévu au départ.


Oui, comme ceux qui prennent des boitiers, de PowerMac G4/G5 pour monter des PC hack' ou des iMac G3 en aquarium


----------

